# BPE Pro Series Arrow Fletcher



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I am seriously considering purchasing this unit. Does anyone out there in AT country have any experience with this fletch tool? Does it work well?
Any help/advice/feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I started with this jig. The only complaints was the clamp would get some glue on it and cleaning it you had to be careful when you scaped because the clamp is plastic. The jig uses spring loaded rods that set on each side of a screw to lock it. I would have to check and make sure it locked in the correct postion, because sometimes I couldn't feel it lock in place. I ended up selling it and bought a bitzenberger. My suggestion is to spend the extra money and get the bitz. I am very glad I did. It is all metal construction and the clamp magent is quite a bit larger and stronger.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have 2 of these jigs and they work very well in my opinion but as already said due to the plastic construction you need to be carefull with getting glue on the clamp. HAving said that I have never had this problem.

The Bitz is better but more expensive:darkbeer:


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

I use the BPE jig and feel it builds a pretty consistant arrow, as to the glue problem mentioned I use Fletch-tite platinum and if you get too much glue on the fletching just remove it before you set up for the next vane and it usually peels off with your fingerrnail. if you use the "perfect" amount of glue it is not a problem at all but takes quite a few arrows to get the feel for applying the glue.
I do feel that the PBE is a little challanging to get set up for centering the vane when changing shaft sizes and also for getting the nock in the right position to the cockfeather on glue on nock arrows, but isn't a problem with uni-nocks. Once set up use the same clamp on all vanes if you are target shooting, I have 2 straight clamps and they have a slightly different angle despite both being the same.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*BPE Jigs*

I have had used BPE for 8-10 years now and have never had a problem with any jig I have had, the Pro I have now I've had for 3 years now and have done around 80-100 dzn arrows for myself and other people with not one problem and being cheaper than a bitz I'll never change. They fletch just as acurate as a bitz.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thanks for the Input*

I've tried the Bitz and this may be archery heresy but it seemed like old technology. I figured someone must have come up with something better by now.
Bohning has recently come out with a jig exclusively for short vanes (blazer,etc.). I am tempted to try it- I'll probably never shoot full size vanes again. In fact, i'm going to raise this question right now in a new thread!


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Had my Pro for almost 14 years now with out a problem. It is a good choice and for half the money that is always a plus.


----------

